# Looking for a single-action revolver - some questions



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm in the market for a single-action revolver. I've got all automatics. When I did my ATT test at the new club, the instructor had some single-action revolver that I believe was chambered for .38, or some variant, that he let me try. I asked him why in the world he would want one of these cowboy-pistol replicas, and he said he really enjoyed firing it. Well, long story short, he was right, and I can see the lure. I really liked the thing. I liked the mechanics of loading and unloading it, I liked the single action, I liked the size and weight, and I liked firing it.

That being said, I am interested in purchasing one. However, I have no knowledge on brand /model quality, etc. Calibre is not an issue. Nor is recoil. I've currently got a .22, 9mm, and a .50AE. I will go and source out models so I can either try them, or at least get a feel for them in my hands. I'm a big guy with big knuckle-dragging ape hands, so a larger model is perfect for me.

As far as esthetics go, I am interested in something that looks like the Uberti (sp?) 1875 Outlaw. I like the long barrel and the look.

I am not interested in getting into black powder, etc., or investing thousands in an authentic-era revolver. Honestly, in a perfect world I'd find something that fires 9mm, lol, so I wouldn't have to buy another calibre, but it is what it is. I'm assuming most are .45 Colt.

Anyone with any experience and advice, I'd appreciate it.

Cannon


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

How about the .44 magnum Ruger Super Blackhawk in stainless steel finish with the 10.5" barrel. I have one and it is a beautiful gun.

http://www.ruger.com/products/newModelSuperBlackhawkStandard/images/0806.jpg

For all available Super Blackhawk models, see:
Ruger® New Model Super Blackhawk® Single-Action Revolver Models

Nice heavy hand cannons with beautiful workmanship. I bought mine second hand back in 1984. Still have it, shoot it and would never sell it!

Ace


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Big hands, look for an original Blackhawks or Vaquero. They were the larger frame. The New Vaquero is closer to the Colt. A smaller frame and grip. 
I know there are a lot of good manufacturers of SAA style pistols. This is an area where I really like the Rugers. 
Also, the original Vaquero in 45 colt can be loaded quite hot.


----------



## nechaev (Oct 17, 2011)

Look for a Ruger Blackhawk convertible in .357 magnum and a 9 mm conversion cylinder. You can fire .357 magnum, .38 special, and 9mm, with adjustable sights to zero each caliber if you so desire.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I had an older 7.5" Super Blackhawk and was a real nice piece.If I were to get another I'd definately get an older steel frame 45 Colt Blackhawk.That load is mellow to shoot and put venison on the table,but you can crank that round up over the 44Mag and the Blackhawk is a tough enough gun to handle it.You would have to handload for the hot stuff of course.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

In SAA stick with Ruger. Since you are going for the fun shooting, stick with .44 or .45, the .44 Magnum shoots the .44 special, one of the most accurate rounds you will ever fire!


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I got a Ruger New Vaquero a few months ago and it is a great shooter. Stainless steel, I forget the barrel length - but it's the same length as the extractor, and it's in 357. I like the 357 because you can shoot 38 special at a reasonable cost and with virtually no recoil. If you want some kick, load it with 357. Very nice trigger, sighted-in great, very smooth and good looking.


----------



## mjl4237 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have the Ruger single ten. It's 22lr caliber. They also make the single six which has a convertible cylinder that comes with it to shoot 22 mag. Great gun and lots of fun to shoot. Highly recommend it.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Jonny_Cannon said:


> I'm in the market for a single-action revolver. I've got all automatics. When I did my ATT test at the new club, the instructor had some single-action revolver that I believe was chambered for .38, or some variant, that he let me try. I asked him why in the world he would want one of these cowboy-pistol replicas, and he said he really enjoyed firing it. Well, long story short, he was right, and I can see the lure. I really liked the thing. I liked the mechanics of loading and unloading it, I liked the single action, I liked the size and weight, and I liked firing it.
> 
> That being said, I am interested in purchasing one. However, I have no knowledge on brand /model quality, etc. Calibre is not an issue. Nor is recoil. I've currently got a .22, 9mm, and a .50AE. I will go and source out models so I can either try them, or at least get a feel for them in my hands. I'm a big guy with big knuckle-dragging ape hands, so a larger model is perfect for me.
> 
> ...


Ruger® New Model Blackhawk® Convertible Single-Action Revolver Models

9 mm conversions are fairly common with single action .357's . Here's one of them.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I have two ASM (Armi San Marco) 1873 Colt Model P replicas. They are great fun. Mine are .45LC, and they are fun to shoot. I also have an older Ruger Vaquero, also in .45LC, and like others have said, they are a larger frame, and quite a bit heavier than my ASMs. If you get involved with single action revolvers and find yourself enjoying them, you might want to consider Cowboy Action Shooting. Lots of fun, you get to dress up like a B movie cowboy and we compete in 3 gun matches all the time. All weapons must be either originals (which almost no one uses), or replicas of rifles, pistols and shotguns made up to 1899.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I think you would like the Uberti 1873 El Patron in either .357 or .45LC with 5.5" barrel, a great Colt replica.


----------

